# What to do on a BMW 328i?



## slim142 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi

I might be getting a BMW 328i very soon. I have checked the factory sound and it seems the car has tweets, 4? inch mids and 2 more speakers in the back (top of trunk).

I honestly havent researched the brand, models or sizes of the factory components and I havent heard them either.

My question is, since its a BMW, is it worth throwing out the factory stuff and putting new components and radio? or should I go for something like a MS-8 and keep the factory?

I heard it is more complicated to deal with BMWs than (let say) any other american car so I want to make sure any shop I go to wont be messing with the integrity of the car or easily break/mess something up since it will be pretty much a fresh car from the dealer.

If its too complicated or not worth replacing factory (due to labor, and car complicated wiring, sizes, factory installation), then I guess the MS-8 should be a good option to go wouldn't it?

Let me know your opinions


----------



## SomeGuy748 (Feb 24, 2010)

What year 328? I have yet to find a car that the sound couldn't be improved upon... even a BMW. Heck, doing a nice Hertz upgrade in a 5-series next week.


----------



## slim142 (Aug 5, 2010)

Upsss...

Sorry for having missed such an important piece of data.

Year will be 2008. Sedan 328i.


----------



## final frontier (Jan 18, 2011)

Plug your car data into Crotchfields "Outfit My Car". 

Linky: Car Selector

Then click on "Details from our research files".


----------



## SomeGuy748 (Feb 24, 2010)

Seems like I can remember being able to fit 5 1/4" in those locations without too much trouble. There is a depth issue in the front as the speakers are actually mounted to the door panel and there is no hole in the door metal for the magnet to extend into the actual door. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## slim142 (Aug 5, 2010)

Does the car have built-in amplifiers or crossovers between the headunit and speakers?

I just got the car today. Im so happy with it. I love it.

Now, cant wait to add subs and upgrade the audio. Its not bad but Im used to quality not factory standards.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

you should check out e90post.com ... a forum for bimmers... and there is a well documented audio section

vpelectricity and technic are both frequent there and should be able to add some advice as necessary

as for speakers, what type of radio did you get - Logic 7?, Base, other?

either way, you have a location for a 4 in the door (5 1/4 is gonna require some modification to the mounting point and grill on the door), regular sized tweeter in the pods by the mirrors, and then you have some 8" midbass drivers under the seats ... slim. 
-- probably 4's in the rear doors.

amp is located on the left side of the trunk under a plastic panel, and that controls eq, volume, etc. 

you have quite a few options, but i would stay away from "adding a deck" and trying a factory integration piece. there are some simple options that will allow you to work with the stock signal without much problems...

again, go to e90post.com and sign up for the forum there and read the most visited threads in the audio section. should provide everything you need.


----------



## slim142 (Aug 5, 2010)

mattyjman said:


> you should check out e90post.com ... a forum for bimmers... and there is a well documented audio section
> 
> vpelectricity and technic are both frequent there and should be able to add some advice as necessary
> 
> ...


I dont know if I have Logic 7, Im guessing I have factory. The radio is nothing spectacular. Just the simple radio with orange lights.

I didnt notice 8inch midbass under the seats. Will double check tomorrow. And I havent noticed speakers on the rear doors either lol. Will check that too.

I kinda dont want to deal with replacing the factory radio and speakers due to the big amount of labor it requires, plus it would take much more money as doing one thing at the time is not the best option. If I upgrade the radio, the speakers still need some power and will not sound the best. If I upgrade the speakers, Im looking at poor quality since still factory radio.

But for now what I want is to add bass. I cant drive without bass so I want to ask you, what do I need in order to have my bass up and running?

I already know what subs, enclosure and amp I will be running. Just need to know how I will be getting signal to the amp.

Bass is the crucial part for now.


----------



## cleung (Feb 11, 2010)

contact member technic, he is an expert in bmw audio wiring and can make a wiring harness for you to get signal to your amp.

The system in the bmw e90 is similar to the one in the e60. I have logic 7 and will be keeping my factory headunit (idrive) and using a ms-8. I'm going to give the HAT speakers a try L631v2 3 way with a leviathan and then a DIYMA r12 with a helix B2. L4 for a center channel and some 4 inch rainbow SL coax in the rear deck that will be powered with the ms-8. L6's will go under the seats and the L1 and L3's will go in the doors all using factory locations.


----------



## slim142 (Aug 5, 2010)

cleung said:


> contact member technic, he is an expert in bmw audio wiring and can make a wiring harness for you to get signal to your amp.
> 
> The system in the bmw e90 is similar to the one in the e60. I have logic 7 and will be keeping my factory headunit (idrive) and using a ms-8. I'm going to give the HAT speakers a try L631v2 3 way with a leviathan and then a DIYMA r12 with a helix B2. L4 for a center channel and some 4 inch rainbow SL coax in the rear deck that will be powered with the ms-8. L6's will go under the seats and the L1 and L3's will go in the doors all using factory locations.


Aight cool

Ill pm him and see what can be done in the car. For now all I want is to add bass. I will leave the HU and speakers for later.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm working in a 11 335 sedan now
At the base system u would only have mids in doors and rears with subs under seats (they are really 6.5's in a 8 in mount)
Id u have I drive then it's a logic 7 that adds tweets in the doors/ rears and a center channel.

This particular car I'm doing now is in stages stage 1
Is adding oem tweeter pods with L1
and custom box with 1 12 and an ms8

I've done a number of bmws and the oem speakers with an ms8 and a sub can please 3/4 consumers


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

And BMW's are pretty easy once u know what u are doing lol


----------



## Bimmerboyali (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes, contact Technic and get the PNP wire harness, he's made it simple for all us Bimmer lovers. I am ordering mine right now also for my E60.

Good luck and let us know what u end up putting in.


----------

